# Washington?



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anybody on this forum linger in washington? It's so hard to get nice,fairly priced fish up here.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yo.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Me Too!! =D>


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Man, you guys are all north of my by all the decent fish stores.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, not really! I'm in the same boat you are here in Sedro Woolley. There is only 1 shop nearby and I won't buy from them. Only other places are the chain stores and I've only bought my 2 Oscars from them. I have to have everything I want, fish-wise, shipped in. You will probably have to do the same or else travel a fair piece!


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

I only know of one lfs that has a really good choice of cichlids, no shellies though, so I still end up just ordering online. I have two chain stores next to each other that I'll get various supplies from that is only a few miles away.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Even being up north, it takes about 3 and a half hours to hit the few good LFS around town ... if you are doing it in one trip.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

There is a nice store for central american cichlids locally just not rift lake fish


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

im from moses lake,wa..... i havent seen a LFS that offers some nice cichlids except for the very common ones..i heard about THE PET PLACE? in Burien...buts its 3 hours drive from where i am..i might check it out though..


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Check the review section to see if it is WORTH IT! OR head to Spokane and barbie's shop.

Note, these are not reviews, for reviews head to the review section ... I'm just telling *palotpot* to drive is all. :thumb:


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Awww *sniffle* thanks .

The reviews section here is awesome as a resource, IMO. Then again I only have good reviews, hehe. The guy that came in wanting a stingray for his 46 gallon tank obviously hasn't found that section yet! :lol:

Barbie


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

this is the first time i heard of barbies shop......im going to the review section right now!!!! and possibly driving to spokane this weekend!!


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

k whats the name of barbie's shop?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

You might try the GSAS, I understand they are a pretty active club, it's unfortunate they don't seem to have a member's bulletin board or forum, GPAS does though, if you're interested in making the drive to Portland to pick up fish you could post a want ad on gpas.org. I know down here in Portland the GPAS typically has good quality fish for bargain basement prices available at the monthly meetings. If you're looking for something really unique you may not be able to find it within the club though, we've got soft tap water so most of what we keep are fish that will do well in soft water.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_retailer_review.php?id=2681

Sorry, I didn't know it wouldn't come up for Spokane because I'm in the Valley .

Barbie


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey josmoloco!! Thanks for starting this thread, had no idea there was so many from WA on here!! We're coming out of the woodwork - lol!


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks barbie!!! nice pics especially the plecos....and youre open on sunday!! very cool...im might drop by this sunday.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

I used to live in Othello, so I totally understand just how LFS challenged it can be out there .

The plecos tend to be my area of focus, for some strange reason, hehe.

Barbie


----------



## Lophura (Jul 18, 2009)

I just found this topic, its been almost 6 months since it was 'alive' lol. I am somewhat new to cichlids and am in Spokane. I have been to Barbie's shop like 5 times now in the last month or so. I go in with questions and she always has great answers and suggestions and plus its fun to talk about fish. When I first went in I wanted kribs because thats what someone told me were cool. She helped tons and told me about this site. I now have a happy tank of Calvus which she gladly ordered for me. Her fish are always healthy and happy. She has a thousand times more knowledge than anyone at the other pet stores (NWS&P, evergreen, etc).


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Spokane here


----------

